# He is huge..



## maminel (Jan 23, 2006)

i have a three month old chihuahua and he weighs four pounds already. my friend just got one and she is two months and weighs one pound. the doctor told me mine could grow to be about seven pounds or so... i did not really want a big chi. i have had him for a couple weeks. any advice ... How big were your chis at this age


----------



## Yoshis Mom (Jul 5, 2004)

My Bella was 1.6 lb. at 2 mo. It's not about big or small, though, it's all about LOVE :wink:


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

The smaller the chi, the more health problems they are at risk of having. 7 pounds is not that big.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Tank was about 2.5 lbs at 3 months of age and got up to about 4 at around 4 1/2 months. He is now 8 months and is almost 9 lbs. Some Chi's are just bigger than others, but you should love him just the same. The smaller Chi's often times have more health problems, too.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

OK I don't know you& I'm not trying to be mean but there are no gaurantees on what size your chi will be when you buy them None. Please please don't toss your dog aside because it's too big , how would you feel if someone tossed you aside because you were too big. Why does a smaller dog mean a better dog ??? It doesn't, love is love & if you love your dog then it shouldn't matter how big it is & 4 pounds is not that big :? 

Sorry but this is my pet peeve it drives me nuts that people think the tinier the chi the better :shock: :evil:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I have 3 chis. Sandy is almost 7 lbs. Koke is 5 lbs. and the baby Lelaska is between 3 1/2 and 4 lbs. Lelaska was 4 months old on March 5th. She will probably end up being around Sandy's size. 7 lbs. is really not big at all, it's a nice size not too big and not too small. I can still carry them around and all three fit nicely into their car seat.
Don't worry about the size of your chi, just love it.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

When I first set out to get a chi, I did not want a tiny chi but a chi within the standard because I live in an apartment. Well I ended up with Mr. Peepers (that may be a mix) that is 12 pounds. I love him no matter his size. :wink: 

So I got another chi Buster who is about 8 pounds. And even though he is also larger than the breed standard he is still a really small dog. He seems like such a tiny little guy to me. 

So my point is just because your chi will be bigger than you anticipated, means nothing. They are still really small dogs even at 7 pounds.  Just love your baby. :wave:


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Just came back from the vet and Trixie weighs 7.2#, Teenie is 7.0# I carry the both of them around and they seem small to me. We love them both even if they are bigger. Also, the love they give back to you is not measured in #;s. The enjoyment is endless. Just love and enjoy, no matter what they weigh they are well worth it. :lol:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

freia is 12 1/2 pounds and 7 months old  
she's a monster!
beenie has lost too much weight  he's now 9 1/2..

and i couldn't be happier with their size.. they are still TINY dogs.. 
can't imagine someone wanting a dog the size of a beanie baby.. might as well just get a beanie baby since it doesn't poop or cry.. :lol:


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie was 3lbs at 3 months and the vet said she would be 9lbs at full size. She is over a year now, and only weighs 5.5lbs. The size charts aren't always right.
But regardless of size, it's all about the LOVE!


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

Teddy was 2.37lbs when I got him at almost 3 months old and now he is full grown at 5.4lbs


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie was 1.8lbs at 3 months old. She is 6 months old now and weighs 2.5lbs.

Madison was probably around 2-3lbs. He is 11 months old now and weighs 5.8lbs.

Advice? Just because your chi will be 7lbs, he is still a TINY dog. People do not realize how small 7lbs is. My mom's toy poodle is around 10lbs... I used to think she was tiny until I got my chis. Please love him no matter what size he is


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Seven pounds is not a very big chihuahua. Deedlit is seven pounds and Cosette is 2 1/2. I carry Deedlit just as easily as I do Cosette around with me. I'm not sure what kind of advice you would like.... :? I hope you won't get rid of your chi or not like him just because of his size!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What does size really matter? It meant nothing to me. All I wanted was a chi when I set out to get one. That's it. It could be a mix, it could be 20lbs. It could be purple. All I cared about was that it was female (my personal preference) and smooth coat (my bf has allergies to long hair dogs). That's it. I got Thumbelina my first time around. At 4 months she was about 3 or 4lbs (I can't remember which). She didn't gain much more weight and now we find out that she is 5lbs! Boss Hogg was bigger yet. He (at 7 months) weighs a wopping 4 1/2lbs (I think). They are both still soooo tiny! But still, I love them to death no matter thier size. For crying out loud, Boss wasn't anything that I wanted when we got him. My bf just saw him and bought him from some lady and that was it. But, he's my perfect boy and we couldn't have made a better choice in our dogs. Size means nothing.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo is 6.5 pounds and is such a little guy...

What matters is that you have a healthy puppy...7 pounds huge?? :roll: Oh boy....


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Let's see...Carl was 5-6 lbs at 3 months. He was always super chubby though, since he hogged all of the litter's milk.
Now he's pretty much full grown. My scale says he's 12 lbs but the scale at the vet's says he's 11 lbs.
He's still little. I think you should love your chi no matter what size it is. The bigger it is, the less you have to worry about it getting hurt when it jumps off the couch/bed, etc.

edited to add that Carl is a chihuahua mix.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Diesel is around 6-7 lbs and I thought he was going to be 4.5 lbs full grown. His parents were both around 4-5 lbs so we thought he was going to be small as well. 

To me, he is still little. And, I don't care if he weighed 5000000 lbs... I wouldn't take any amount of money for him. I wouldn't have taken any amount of money for him the second I laid eyes on him and I had to wait 5 weeks before I could pick him up from the breeder.

I think if you are concerned and upset that your dog could potentially weigh around 7 lbs full grown then maybe you shouldn't have the dog in the first place. :roll:


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

One of the reasons I picked Roxy over her sister is that she was bigger. Her dad is 6 lbs and mom 8 lbs. The breeders guess was she would be close to 8 lbs full grown. At 9 weeks she was 1.5 lbs, 10.5 weeks 1.75 lbs and at 12 weeks she was 2 lbs. Right now she is 16 weeks and I will find out how much she weighs on monday when we are back at the vets. I do not care how much she weighs, I love her. Both my children have always been off the charts for height and weight and of course I love them. I don't see why I would feel any different about Roxy.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Well it all depends on what you're looking for. If you were looking for a dog worth showing/breeding than it HAS to be within standards. But if it's just a pet, it doesn't really make any difference..... my Billy was 3,5 months old when I got him and he was 1100 grams. He is 11 months old now and weights about 1800 grams. I was looking for a perfect example of the breed, but purely because I wanted to show him and possibly use him as stud one day. Well, so far so good, but I you never know how he's going to turn out later on. No matter what, he's my baby boy :wink: .....


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Taco is 7pds 8oz and is very short and stocky you would never know he weighed that much, Nina is 2pds 2ozs last vet visit my breeder said she would be around 4-5 pds which is a little small to me I hope she gets to 6pds smaller is not allways better


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I wish Bruiser weighed 7 lbs! I want him to be a quote/unquote "big" Chi. It takes away some of the complications of having a smaller Chi. Either way, the difference between 3 lbs and 12 lbs is minimal when you look at it from a broad spectrum. Either way, Chi's are very small! Believe me, you will love your Chi regardless of how big he gets - and you'll never know how it will turn out until he's done growing.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

if the only reason you got a chi was because it would be small enough to sit in your purse and look cute, then i have a solution for you...get a bigger purse, a 7lb dog is TINY especially when you think of size in way of probable inury, my vixie is 5lbs 4oz full grown, dodger is 3lbs total full grown, vixes like a little tank, i neve rhave to worry about injury shes jsut a rough and tumble litle dog and still UBER tiny...dodger at 3lbs is soooo delicate, he cant jump off the couch, i worry about him on the bed so much i built a ramp so he wont try and jump, he broke his leg within 10 hours of me getting him home just by tripping over a toy, hes at risk for hypoglycemic attacks, hes just so delicate.

for gods sakes do NOT be like paris hilton and toss away your dog because it got too big, its discusting...

for information, if you want to show a chihuahua standard calls for the dog to be between 2 and 6 lbs (so 7 lbs while not showable is still very VERY small in comparison to any other breed) and the judges actually prefer a 5lb dog over a 2lb dog...

plus the fact that the weight charts are often completly wrong, my vixie was charting to be 4 lbs when she was 12 weeks old, 8lbs when she was 6 months old and now full grown shes just over 5lbs...the vets were both suprised and confused because she didnt comofrm to their size chart, and she was at NO point overweight in any way.
dodger was charting from birth to be 5lbs, hes now DONE growing and is almost exactly 3 lbs...

belive me, if you realy LOVE your dog then your not going to care how much he weighs full grown, and youll actually enjoy the fact that you can know he will be more sound than a tiny chihuahua that is often frail and delicate and can get sick SOOO easily.

some chihuhauas are just bigger, theis breed has such unclear genetic background that even breeding 2 small chis can sometimes throw a larger chihuahua in the litter...
the history of the breed, its ancestors even the country of origin (NO chihuahuas dont origionally come from mexico, its now seeming that perhaps they were origianally from an egyptian breed that was brought across to mexico before the continental divide, where it then developed more towards the chis of today) theres even theory that perhaps a little fenec fox got thrown in the mix too...but its all just theory becuase noone realy knows for sure.

love him no matter what his sie, because belive me...he'll love you no matter what you weigh...


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

foxywench said:


> love him no matter what his sie, because belive me...he'll love you no matter what you weigh...


Oh snap! Nice one liner. I don't think anything can be said to that. :lol:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Bijou was 2 1/2 lbs at 3 months. Now she's 9 months old and weighs at least 6 lbs. But she is a "solid little thing" according to the vet. In other words she's kind of a piggy.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I think this post may have been taken a little out of context. The girl never came right out and said she wouldn't want the Chi if it was too big .. she was just inquiring about size. I think people might want to back off a bit and not jump to conclusions so quickly. :shock:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I personally didn't jump to conclusions at all.I read what she said & took that at face value.Maybe she was confused :? She said her baby is huge and her friend has a teeny one & she doesn't want a big chi she's only had him for a couple of weeks what should she do :shock: Doesn't that sound odd like she's saying should I put my dog on a diet or give it back :? 

I just don't know when chi's had to start being smaller & smaller, the trend makes me sick ukeright: Pets are to love not to give you some sortof status that you need to feel better about yourself.If that's what you're looking for get a purse :roll:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Let's face it. Every single Chi owner that I know gets a Chi because they are small. And MANY breeders lie about how big the pup will get. So, in essence you are NOT getting what you thought you paid for (as I believe this poster did not) and that can be disappointing. Just that she THOUGHT she was getting one thing but was really getting another.

Now, I was a more savvy buyer and I knew full damn well that my Chi would end up bigger than what the breeder was telling me! I didn't really care that she ended up bigger but I have to tell you that I have health problems that would make carrying a 3 lb Chi a LOT easier than carrying a 6 lb. Chi. To some people, there is a lot of difference for one reason or the other. Yes, 6 lbs is still very small but 3 lbs is half the size!

If we all weren't trying to buy a small dog, why would we be buying the smallest breed of dog there is?? And I don't buy that their personalities are so special. I've read the stories about all the biting, nipping, not-so-friendly Chi's on here. Have even had some problems with my own!

And I've seen a lot of people here make comments to others here like, "OH! Your Chi is so BIG!". Well, if size doesn't matter to people here then those comments would not be made. It's almost like one is saying, "My Chi is smaller than your Chi so my Chi is better" and that just perpetuates the whole "Small Chi's are better" thing.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> I personally didn't jump to conclusions at all.I read what she said & took that at face value.Maybe she was confused :? She said her baby is huge and her friend has a teeny one & she doesn't want a big chi she's only had him for a couple of weeks what should she do :shock: Doesn't that sound odd like she's saying should I put my dog on a diet or give it back :?


I'll second that. :?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't buy my 2 with any thoughts of them being tiny it wasn't even on the radar I wanted a smaller dog yes but for me under 15 pounds was fine.I had a 130 pound lab that destroyed everything in site before. Also you won't see me posting Oh wow your chi is huge unless it's to say they have grown up.

Don't you think that some young people buy any chi without any knowledge except what they've seen on Tv or tabloids and thought aww I'm getting pocket pet then when it grows bigger they flip out.No they weren't ripped off they weren't educated.The key is research if you're willing to pay thousands of dollars to get a dog that may or may not be teeny that's fine for you but just remeber they're are no gaurantees just like if you have a child there are no gaurantees they'll be healthy.You still have to love them


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> I personally didn't jump to conclusions at all.I read what she said & took that at face value.Maybe she was confused :? She said her baby is huge and her friend has a teeny one & she doesn't want a big chi she's only had him for a couple of weeks what should she do :shock: Doesn't that sound odd like she's saying should I put my dog on a diet or give it back :?
> 
> I just don't know when chi's had to start being smaller & smaller, the trend makes me sick ukeright: Pets are to love not to give you some sortof status that you need to feel better about yourself.If that's what you're looking for get a purse :roll:


I completely understand and agree with you about that. However, we do not know what this particular girl's intentions were just because she was confused over the dog's size. It is a common misconception that all Chi's should weigh 2 lbs and be carried around in cute, frilly bags, but it may be more constructive to help explain why that stereotype is wrong than make the girl feel like a superficial idiot. Now, after being properly informed about common Chi sizes and health issues regarding a Chi's size, if she still doesn't want a small dog because it's not cute - then I'd say it's fair game to call her out.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

And by the way, Bella is one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen. :wink:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh, I'm not saying you ever said that but I've read it many times here and not to just say a dog has grown,either.

See, you wanted a dog under 15 lbs. Would you have been as happy with a 25 lb Chi as a 10 lb one? Probably not but since I don't know you I can't say. But yes, I would say that someone was getting ripped off BIG TIME if they were TOLD by a breeder, who has been breeding for years and years and seems so sweet and honest, that their dog would weigh 5 lbs when it's full grown and then it turns out to be 12lbs. That is a rip off. And yes, there are a lot of breeders who are liars and WILL guarantee that a Chi will be a certain size (which most of us here now know they can't guarantee that. But I do not think the general public knows this much before they go to buy one.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I promise it is not my intention to hurt feelings or make anyone feel stupid or to argue with anyone. This issue just offends my very nature chis are living beings and should not expected to be perfect :shock: I bought my dogs because yes I wanted a smaller dog but never asked how big the parents were & never cared.That's just me though. I agree that breeders do make gaurantees but they shouldn't be allowed to, and what happens if the dog goes over the gauranteed size do they give the dog back & get a refund :? How horribly sad is that. 


I love you all :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh & Thank you Tinalicious :wave: I lived in Louisville for a couple of years my youngest son was born there.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Oh & Thank you Tinalicious :wave: I lived in Louisville for a couple of years my youngest son was born there.


I live in Louisville! I've lived here for fifteen years. I absolutely love it. 8)


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I moved back to Texas around 1995.Louisville is so pretty & Colonel Sanders wifes restraunt oh yummy food.Was it Claudia Sanders :? can't remeber


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> I moved back to Texas around 1995.Louisville is so pretty & Colonel Sanders wifes restraunt oh yummy food.Was it Claudia Sanders :? can't remeber


Mhm! Claudia. I work at the Kentucky Restaurant Association, so I could tell you just about anything to do with Kentuckiana dining!


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

maminel said:


> i have a three month old chihuahua and he weighs four pounds already. my friend just got one and she is two months and weighs one pound. the doctor told me mine could grow to be about seven pounds or so... i did not really want a big chi. i have had him for a couple weeks. any advice ... How big were your chis at this age


People...

Lets not read into the original post any information that isn't there. She never said she was misinformed by the breeder. The general demeanor of her post is that she is not happy with the size of her chi... or the size that it could potentially grow to be.

She asked for advice. Advice pertaining to........??? Hmm... There isn't really any advice to be given other than to just love it and care for it just like it does it's owner. If it's overweight, put it on a diet. Other than that, there is nothing that can be changed about a dogs size. Is she asking for advice on whether or not she should get rid of it because it might be bigger than what she had hoped? If that's the case, maybe she can contact paris hilton. :? :roll:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, she was OBVIOULSY told by SOMEONE that the dog would be much smaller than 7 lbs or else she would not have been so surprised when the vet said it would turn out to be 7 lbs. And to me, 7 lbs is not a big Chi and by the sounds of it that dog is going to be much bigger than 7 lbs. Anyone else think so??


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She could have just assumed it was gonna be smaller because she has a freind with a small chi & she's seen other tiny chis :?


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

^^^ That's the impression I got. Too bad she hasn't come back to clear any of this up. :scratch:


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

It is obvious that she doesn't really know the broad spectrum of a Chi's size/weight/etc. It came across to me that she was possibly misinformed, whether it be by the media, her breeder, friends, etc. and she was asking for any type of input given the situation. I didn't necessarily detect that she was going to give the dog up just because it was big, but then again we'll never know unless she comes back and clears everything up. But even then, she's not obligated to do that, so .. we may never know! I just hope she isn't one of the Paris Hilton stereotypes, but I'd like to give her the benefit of the doubt. :wink:


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

tinalicious said:



> But even then, she's not obligated to do that, so .. we may never know! I just hope she isn't one of the Paris Hilton stereotypes, but I'd like to give her the benefit of the doubt. :wink:


Agreed. :thumbright:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Most chis that people see on TV and in the media are on the smaller size of the spectrum. She may have just seen all of these chihuahuas, and then thought that her's would be that size as well.

Madison only weighs 5.8lbs, but people always tell me that he is a "huge" chihuahua. It is even worse when he is with Rylie... people think that there are only "smaller" chis. 

Like chiscrochetcrazy, I never cared about how much my chihuahuas would way when they were full grown. They are chihuahuas- the smallest dog breed- which is good enough for me (I live in an apartment... I was considering getting a yorkie, toy poodle, or a maltese...all are decently bigger than chis). I knew how much Rylie's parents weighed (5 and 4lbs), but I would love her even if she ended up being 10lbs! I never realized she would still be at 2.5lbs at 6 months old. 

Anyway, I took advice to be "what should I do with my chi now that it is larger than I wanted?"

This reminds me of someone with a yorkie on another forum I was on... the girl wanted to know if she could feed her puppy 1/2 of the normal amount of food in order to "keep it" from getting larger. She thought that malnutrition would stunt it's growth...


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

After reading through this thread, I realized that if I had found this forum last year when Gracie was still a puppy, that I might well have posted something similar.
I spent a year researching small breeds once we decided to get another dog because I wanted one that was smaller and more easy to take along with you. I was also concerned with temperament because we have children.

I wanted a dog under 10 lbs, and that was part of my reason for choosing a Chi. Believe it or not, I had never even heard of Paris Hilton until so many breeders mentioned her to me while I was searching for Gracie. 

Her parents both weighed 6lbs, so I expected that she would fall into that range.

However, when at 3 months the vet told me she would be 9lbs at full size I was completely shocked. Did I want to get rid of her? No! But it took me by surprise. I probably read every Chi growth chart on the web during the next few months, and I weighed her all the time. If I had found you guys then, I would have probably posted a similar question. I wanted to know just how big she was going to be...and it was a huge issue with me for months.

I was never disappointed in her, never regretted getting her, and never thought of giving her up. It was just one of those things. Her size has never affected my love for her in any way.

I'm not trying to defend the person who started this thread; I don't know what she's thinking or where she's coming from. I guess I'm just saying that having looked back at my own experience, I hope you guys will give her the benefit of the doubt.

And if she turns out to be like Paris Hilton, then give her the boot!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Gracie's mom: :wave: 
I totally agree with your comments. Of course a dog is a dog is a dog, and there are no gauarantees about any aspect (including temperament). We can't assume a person doesn't want their dog or that they didn't do homework or even shouldn't have the dog since they don't want a big one. That's just not a fair conclusion. 
As you stated, you could have made the same type of post/question a year ago when you realized the dog you had bought and grown to love was not going to be exactly as you envisioned. I can say the same. I loved Tucker since before I brought him home. After I met him, he stole my heart. However, I had hoped he'd be a bit shorter and lighter, I had hoped his ears would stand. He's from champion lines and has small parents. Breeder said probably on the larger side 4-5pounds.. Well, his ears didn't stand, he's pretty tall (about 6-8"), and he currently weighs near 7 at 10mos. Am I disappointed? Not really. Would I love him more if he met my desired type? Never. However, I can say that he wasn't what I expected and can wonder what will happen next with him... will he get bigger, will his coat really fill out.. etc. Same for Jasper, I wanted a smaller chi, longcoat, blue-merle.. well his head isn't nicely domed like I prefer, he has dew claws in the back, he'll probably go 5-6pounds, and he's the joy of our home.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Exactly. Carl's 10+ lbs, and tall with long legs. I always envisioned him as a short stubby little thing. His sister is 4 lbs.
But I would love him the same if he was 5 lbs. In fact, I find that I actually like him a little "bigger". I'm paranoid enough with him jumping off the couch or getting underfoot, I can't imagine if he was any smaller! :shock:


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

TRUST me you don't want a small Chi. They are delicate and sometimes sickly (mine has had 2 "episodes" where even though she is given nutrical, eats often and is slightly overweight for her frame Lucy has all of a sudden started wobbling, her eyes roll, she stumbles and falls face first into the floor because of low blood sugar). It is heartwrenching and terrible to see something you love go through that, it's not something I would wish on my worst enemy. I actually expected her to be much bigger, closer to 6+ lbs but because she is so small it's like having a dog with a handicap- a lot of extra worry and work for me. I have 2 small children who are very gentle with her but they can't roll around on the floor with her like they can with my Yorkie-Poo so she and they miss out on that  My family and friends all have big dogs but Lucy can't play with them even though she seems to want to. Be happy that your dog will be healthy and sturdy and not a constant worry!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

This person never said they wouldn't love their chi if it got big! they're just a little disapointed cos they thought they were smaller than 7llbs! - i don't think its a crime as long as they love and care for there dog.


----------



## maminel (Jan 23, 2006)

I know it took me a while to respond... I understand each and every point you all have made. I did get kind of sad at first when i realized he would be bigger than the breeder said.. however once i look at him and realized how much we love each other, i could care less. kujo and i really love each other and he depends on me. he is beautiful to me regardless. plus my friends chi was pretty boring and cant do much for herself or play like kujo does. i would not rid him.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

good for you! 
and maybe you will stress less since ur baby is a bit bigger 

u'd be surprised at how small my "monsters" are 

ps- i'm glad you came back!!!


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Well that is great to hear.  I'm glad you cleared all that up, even though you really didn't have to justify yourself. Should post up some pics of your chi. We'd all love to see I'm sure. :wave:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Chi is a Chi (if of course we have some papers to prove that) no matter what. Some are smaller, some slightly bigger but that's not important. What's important is that for breeding we only use the ones that fit the standard and others go to pet-only homes where they will be loved and well cared for. 
My Billy is a perfect size for breeding, because there's a breeder's unwritten rule that males should be a bit on the small size compared to females. Billy has 1,8kg and unlike some people here mentioned, he is completely healthy and not fragile at all!! He walks or runs at least 7 km every day, walks in snow, sun and rain..... if not, he gets really depressed. He's all dog and has a heart of a lion! :wink: Health hasn't got all that much to do with the size..... it does however got a lot to do with the time and energy your breeder dedicated to researching dog's blood lines and obviously pedigrees of both dame and the stud.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

maminel said:


> I know it took me a while to respond... I understand each and every point you all have made. I did get kind of sad at first when i realized he would be bigger than the breeder said.. however once i look at him and realized how much we love each other, i could care less. kujo and i really love each other and he depends on me. he is beautiful to me regardless. plus my friends chi was pretty boring and cant do much for herself or play like kujo does. i would not rid him.


So glad to hear it!  I think you'll be surprised at how small 7 pounds actually is. There isn't much of a difference in looks at all between my Deedlit and Cosette. I'd love to see pictures of your baby. :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yeah I agree, once he is fully grown you'll be surprised how small 7 pounds is. :wink: 

I'd love to see some pics of your baby!! :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Isshinharu said:


> Well that is great to hear.  I'm glad you cleared all that up, even though you really didn't have to justify yourself. Should post up some pics of your chi. We'd all love to see I'm sure. :wave:


True you didn't have to justify yourself & if you thought I was attacking you I wasn't.I just truly love aniamls & want to see them loved and not tossed aside, that breaks my heart. So I think what I do is go into overprotective mode when people focus so much on their size  I hope you & you're baby will have a happy life together trust me the love of a chi is the best


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm SO happy to read your response!!! Now could we see some pictures of your baby???


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

im so glad you are one of the good ones, youd be amazed at how many times most of us have heard such things as "my chihuahuas huge (at 5lbs) im getting rid of it for a smaller one" (ala paris hilton) hence everyoens apparent sudden pleas for you to not judge him on his size...
im so glad you realized how much you love him...and think of it this way, you can actually wrestle with your kujo and love on him wihtout worrying your gonna break the little mite!  sometimes bigger is a little better!


----------



## maminel (Jan 23, 2006)

I will post a pic of kujo tomorrow


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Sweet, I'll be looking forward to it. :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't wait to see pics! I bet he is a little cutie


----------



## maminel (Jan 23, 2006)

*kujo's pic*

http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=255768


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

He is very cute!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

He is ADORABLE!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

he's absolutely precious!


----------



## maminel (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! :lol:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

do u have anymore photos??


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

My Harley is 10.5 mos. old and weighs 15.4 pounds. I love him so much it wouldn't matter to me what he weighed. We adopted him from rescue and he is a larger deerhead chi. The vet says he's a little overweight though. He's a real sweetie.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

harleysmama said:


> My Harley is 10.5 mos. old and weighs 15.4 pounds. I love him so much it wouldn't matter to me what he weighed. We adopted him from rescue and he is a larger deerhead chi. The vet says he's a little overweight though. He's a real sweetie.


 :shock: Aye Chihuahua!! :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Darling puppy


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh my GOODNESS!! I am in love! I want to take him home!!! You are blessed!


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Haha. I have that exact bed cover on my bed. I looked at that picture and I was like, "Hey, he's on my bed!" Haha. He is adorable!!


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Here is a link to my other dog's Dogster. She is laying on the bedspread.

http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?i=59693&j=t


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is a cutie pie!! :love10:


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I wasn't even a "small dog" person when we rescued Dolly. Now all I can think is "I'll never have a big dog again". She is 7 pounds and TINY...but you know what? With chis, it's not the size, it's the personality!!!! They are so wonderful now matter what size. They dance, they sing, they snuggle and you can bathe them in the sink. That's pretty perfect.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG he is such a cutie! I can tell he will grow up to be a beautiful chi!

I have 3 chi's...one is just 3lbs, the other is 7lbs, and my mix is usually 7.5-8lbs. From my experience and from what i have seen at the vet I would much rather have my chi be on the larger side. Ginger (my 3lb girl) has had so many issues already, and she is only 2. SHe has quite a large soft spot on her head and if she ever banged her head the right way she would probably die, her knee's are totally shot but b/c of her tiny size they dont want to do surgery, if she jumps from a chair or something I run the risk of her breaking somthing. She has baby teeth still in her mouth but I cannot remove them because when they tried they were afraid they were going to break her jaw b/c she is so small.

I LOVE Ginger with all my heart but I do wish she was the size of Tequila. I will never get a chi so small again. When I got her she was suppose to be 6wks old (they didnt really know her age) so the though was she would be around 4-5lbs full grown but she never got past 3lbs. 

I am so glad you decided to keep her. Trust me smaller isnt always better. 7lbs, 10lbs....its still a very small dog. At least your chi will be big enough where you wont have to worry about steppin on her and really hurting her or freaking out every time he jumps off a chair or falls down stairs.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

dolly'sgrandma said:


> I wasn't even a "small dog" person when we rescued Dolly. Now all I can think is "I'll never have a big dog again". She is 7 pounds and TINY...but you know what? With chis, it's not the size, it's the personality!!!! They are so wonderful now matter what size. They dance, they sing, they snuggle and you can bathe them in the sink. That's pretty perfect.


So true Bella was at her last check 6.7 pounds and I carry her around all day long she's like my little baby  She seems teeny tiny to me.Poco weighs around 8 and he's still very small to me. I carry them up & down the stairs at night and in the morning together with one hand


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: kujo's pic*



maminel said:


> http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=255768


OMG!! He is VERY cute!!! You are so lucky! Enjoy him!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

hes a real cutie!


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Dec 14, 2005)

I think I have one of the biggest chi's on this board... Biscuit is 5 months old and as of 2 weeks ago he weighed just over 9 pounds!! With 7 more months before he should stop growing, I am thinking he is going to be at least 12-15 lbs. I would have preferred he was smaller, because now he's big enough (and has enough energy) to knock over my toddler when he gets hyper-excited, but he is the cutest thing ever and just like children, you love them the way they are for WHO they are, not the size. And, as everyone else said, the bigger they are the more hardier they are and much less risk of getting hurt. Biscuit FLIES off my couch and I don't have to worry he's going to hurt himself. I think he thinks he is a cat, with all the jumping he does!

i saw your baby's picture and he is soooooo adorable!! What a cutie you have.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

He is so cute and you are so lucky. so many people would love a chi baby like yours. Enjoy him..as i'm sure you do


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Jetset is almost 15 weeks old and at the vet yesterday weighed 3.1 lbs. All chis are small dogs with big hearts.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

PS Kujo is sooo cute!


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

peanut is 7.9 lbs and was 1.5 lbsa at 8 weeks when i got him
rascal is 5.4 and he was 2.2 at 8 weeks. they all grow differently and some grow faster. u never know how big they are going 2 be. i personally wouldnt want under 5 lbs, to risks are so much higher for the super tiny ones


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

That puppy is a darling! 
1 mnth ago Miss Poppy weighed in at just under 6lb , she is 8mnth old, personaly I only ever weigh her when her worming meds are due, I really don't care if she is "too big" for the breed standard. She's mine and I love her


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

aww hes gorgeous. *huggles him* :wave: :wink:


----------

